# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Pass around knife

## HOP

I have 2 Cold Steel Bushman knives on is the spear point and one is a Bowie blade, if you are not familar with these knives they are one piece with a holow handle , they are fairly inexpencive but have a reputation as good carbon steel knives . I though if we can generatew some intrest and get a list of people who would like to try  one or the other of these knives , they use it for a amount of time and then mail it to the next one on the list. You could make small modifications are make an other sheath or a spear handle, maybe a smal kit to fit in the handle the idea is that each member involved add his or her 2 cents to the knife and maybe post about it and then when it has been around to all on the list we can draw for it
Chris or sarge can lay down some instructions or go no go on it.

If this gets a good responce I have a few other items I might pass around (Gerber Hatchet with saw in handle some folding shovels)

----------


## FVR

I've seen this done with a selfbow on another thread.  The bow makes it's rounds, you hunt with it, then it moves on.

The USMC site that I'm on, we did this with the Crown Royal.

Great idea.  I'm in.

----------


## Beo

What's the blade length? I learned from army training and trial and error that more than a five or six inch blade is pretty useless (depending on the situation). Anymore than six inches is a waste of blade. But this is only my opinion.

----------


## HOP

Makes you wonder why the machette is the #1 choice world wide for geting by in the bush won't do every thing bit will get a lot of stuff done. 
this bushman is 6&1/2 or 7" I like  4-5" for general use but  they do make on of these with a shorter blade may get one to see how it stacks up.

----------


## MCBushbaby

I agree.  My SRK's blade is 6 inches and except for batoning I'd be fine with a 4 incher.

----------


## Beo

Well of course heavy bush requires a machette, but on a normal hike or camping trek I take nothing more than my tracker2 or USArmy/AirFarce survival knife.

----------


## HOP

I have a Northwods wilow leaf patern in D2 and it has a big handle and a 4 1/2 "  long1/4" thick blade that and a SAK Treker get it done pretty well I do like small axes though for the heck of it.

----------


## HOP

I would hope for a few more members to get in on this pass around.
we take turns using this knife you may madify it or add something to it small kit what ever use it for a period of time and pass to a nother member
after everyone gets a whack at the knife we can draw for it.
This knife only cost $19 but has a reputation for being a good field knife.
I may put a few godies in the handle to kinda get the thing started I think the only rule is do what you want to the knife but pas it in a condition you would would like to receive it. So far FVR is the only one in on it.

----------


## WildGoth

i'm in been hopeing to test some knifes out to find another good one

----------


## MCBushbaby

I'd give it a go, HOP.  I'll be glad to test edge-holding and some more technical tests.

----------


## HOP

FVR I sent you an e-mail for a address I will send knife as soon as I get it .
 Everyone who wants in needs to post "I'm in"
Keep the knife for up to a month do what you want to it when you are done notify the next name and send it to them FVR will send to Wildgoth and he will send to mitchcheney when everyone who wants to is done we wil draw it off if there is any thing left I am sending the bowie style and if it is destroyed I will draw of the similar one I have.

----------


## Sarge47

> FVR I sent you an e-mail for a address I will send knife as soon as I get it .
>  Everyone who wants in needs to post "I'm in"
> Keep the knife for up to a month do what you want to it when you are done notify the next name and send it to them FVR will send to Wildgoth and he will send to mitchcheney when everyone who wants to is done we wil draw it off if there is any thing left I am sending the bowie style and if it is destroyed I will draw of the similar one I have.


Yeah, I'm in!

----------


## HOP

List so far
1.FVR*

 2.mitch.chesney
  3.Sarge
  4.RobertRodgers
  5.woodwose
  6. Wildgoth
 7. Beowolf
will get this thing in the mail to FVR in the morning

----------


## FVR

Email sent.

----------


## RobertRogers

This is a very interesting idea, I am interested to see of it works

----------


## woodwose

> I've seen this done with a selfbow on another thread. The bow makes it's rounds, you hunt with it, then it moves on.
> 
> The USMC site that I'm on, we did this with the Crown Royal.
> 
> Great idea. I'm in.


Hehe... Do you mean Crown Royal as in survival gear.... or Crown Royal as in Liquor?  hehe. Just kidding.  :Big Grin:

----------


## woodwose

> What's the blade length? I learned from army training and trial and error that more than a five or six inch blade is pretty useless (depending on the situation). Anymore than six inches is a waste of blade. But this is only my opinion.


And I heard that a hollow handle knife isn't much good under strenous conditions as the handle has a tendency to break. I use a 'pilot' survival knife with a 6 inch blade by Camillus. The blade is solid through the handle, leather wrapping.

However, I am in on it. I'll give it a try but I still have a bias on that hollow handle.

----------


## WildGoth

i heard the same thing about the hollow handle the o ring can break under extremecold and even melt together with the hollow handle near a fire or any extreme heat

----------


## HOP

Woodwose the knife is one piece of steel the flat part of the handle is bent around to form the handle This is a simple knife however a two piece knife can be strong in the case of the Randell #15 and a one piece by Cris Reeves both over $300 this cold steel knife is a $20 knife but gets good reviews.If you think about it a skelleton handle wraped in cord is basicly holow handled but do quite well. I tghink that searching the Cols Steel Bushman Bowie will answer most questions

----------


## WildGoth

most likey this will turn into a huge thing with constant trading of gear oh boy  :Smile:

----------


## woodwose

> Woodwose the knife is one piece of steel the flat part of the handle is bent around to form the handle This is a simple knife however a two piece knife can be strong in the case of the Randell #15 and a one piece by Cris Reeves both over $300 this cold steel knife is a $20 knife but gets good reviews.If you think about it a skelleton handle wraped in cord is basicly holow handled but do quite well.


I see.. Do you have a picture of this knife?

----------


## Smok

I have and use the cold steel knife called the bushman for the prise it's a very good knife

----------


## HOP

Thanks for your input smok. I think it would be a good knife to kit up and use as a backup or place in kit you might chache some where.

woodwose I can't put up pictures if you want a look at it search Cold Steel Bushman.

----------


## woodwose

> Thanks for your input smok. I think it would be a good knife to kit up and use as a backup or place in kit you might chache some where.
> 
> woodwose I can't put up pictures if you want a look at it search Cold Steel Bushman.


K... thanks.

Ahh.. I see what you mean.

----------


## FVR

Rec'd the knife today.

It has a new sheath, the little gadgets that were in the plastic bag are now in a tin that can make char cloth.  That tin just happens to fit right into the sheath.  The handle has been wrapped with the camo cord.

This weekend I will put it to a few tests.  Will take some pics and post them next week.

----------


## dilligaf2u2

I have a Frost Mora floating around on another forum. If you guys want to try one, let me know! I have a spare, I could send out. 

Don

----------


## HOP

Sounds good the moras a the best deal on a bushcraft knife out there but I already have several. For the members who don't know of the Frost Mora Knives they are worth a look.

----------


## MCBushbaby

> Rec'd the knife today.


*gasp*  I thought you "wrecked the knife today"
:P

----------


## FVR

Well, 

I need the next recipients name and address, I'm done with it.

As I stated, it has a new sheath, new char box that fits into the sheath, the handle was wrapped with the thicker of the rope.

It has chopped down a 2" hickory post for use in my one pole Friday.  I have started chopping a piece of osage to make a war club.

I have also hurled the knife at one of my throwing targets in the back.  It's short, but a one turn throw stuck it in 9 out of 10 times.  I have pics and will get them up as soon as I can.

Overall, I am impressed with the knife even if it is made in China.  I'd carry it and if by chance I don't get picked for this one, may just buy one.

Thanks,

FVR

----------


## HOP

Glad you liked it I have emailed wildgoth who is next told him to contact you FVR.

----------


## HOP

FVR has wildgoth got in touch with you yet we may have to bump him to the bottom and go to the next which will be mitch chestney

----------


## FVR

No one has yet to contact me.  I am awaiting your direction.

----------


## HOP

I just emailed Mitch will give him a few days as he gets out a lot Sarge is next after that.

----------


## HOP

FVR I got mitchs adres emailed it to you.
mitch got your email sarge is next on the list
I think that the way this is moving anyone who isn't aboard beter hurry.

----------


## Hamza

Sorry, im lost, whatis this "Pass around knife" about?

----------


## HOP

Hamza it is a knife one of us donated to let other members try out and maybe change a litle or put some items in a sheath kit each member uses it for up to a month and then mails it to the next member on the list after everyone on the list has their turn we wil have a drawing and someone gets to keep it

----------


## FVR

HOP, will get it out in the next couple days.

Note:  If the knife ends up getting sent out of states, may want to check the shipping and recieving regs.  I ran into problems a few years back sending a bow to Korea, and arrowheads to Germany.

----------


## Hamza

That's a really cool idea, whoever had it! Maybe next time around i can partcipate!

----------


## HOP

Hamza you could participate now but you have to concider postage to and fromBosnia each person has to pay postage to the next. The value of the knife is $20 US and postage might very well be more than that for you. I sent a knive in trade to a guy in Australia and it cost me $10US to send the trade knife was $20.Us the value of each knife was over $100US so it was ok with us.

----------


## WildGoth

sorry man i have been out last week

----------


## MCBushbaby

Can't you reuse those pre-paid one-cost boxes at USPS?  Forgot what they are called exactly but you pay a one-time cost and they don't need to measure it for correct postage.  Figured next time we do this, we look into a reusable thing like that.

----------


## HOP

Wild goth I will just put you at the botom of the list which isn't to long.
FVR I don't know all the rules but sent a knif to OZ  and also got one from OZ no problem, customs Canada will look at the knife but usually no problem unless the get around to passing their no rambo knife law . 
The knife is in the box it came in but with the add ons it might need a diferent shipping container I agree that we should look at lowest shipping cost USPS has always worked for me.

----------


## Beo

Please put me on the list, I'll try it out if ya don't mind.
Always looking to try out new blades.

----------


## HOP

Beo I have added you to the list you are # 7

----------


## Beo

thanks bro,

----------


## woodwose

Who is next in line for the pass around knife?  I am at a quandry as to how it is being passed around since addresses aren't generally known. At least my address isn't known. How is this being done?  :Confused:

----------


## FVR

Emails.

I'm shipping to Chesney Wed or Fri.

----------


## woodwose

okay thanks.

----------


## HOP

Wodwose when your turn comes up I wil ask you to email your address to who has the knife.

----------


## woodwose

> Wodwose when your turn comes up I wil ask you to email your address to who has the knife.


Ok.. not a problem.. I was just wondering about the logistics..  :Big Grin:

----------


## FVR

Gents,

Have not forgotten about the knife.  It's packed and in the truck.  Problem is that I leave before the USPS opens and come home after they close.  I will be at the office Mon. and it will go out then.

Sorry for the delay.

FVR

----------


## MCBushbaby

> Gents,
> 
> Have not forgotten about the knife.  It's packed and in the truck.  Problem is that I leave before the USPS opens and come home after they close.  I will be at the office Mon. and it will go out then.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> FVR


I was wondering where it was.  Cheeky

----------


## MCBushbaby

Alright, I'm done with the field tests.  Who's next in line for this guy?

----------


## MANABA

Am I still on the list? I requested a month or so ago...just curious :Smile:

----------


## WillDeerborn

Yo I'm In... It'd be cool to see how this thing works...I'd like to see what it can do to help make shelter and perimeter defense...

----------


## mountain mama

Will, dear, we don't even know you *hint, hint* http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Will, dear, we don't even know you *hint, hint* http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14


Actually we do as of 9:18am

----------


## mountain mama

oops, my bad, he's in!

----------


## WillDeerborn

It ain't no priority...I just wish to have a chance sometime...Hell You allcan dictate when I get it and what-not...Just a chance sometime later is all...

----------


## Sarge47

> It ain't no priority...I just wish to have a chance sometime...Hell You allcan dictate when I get it and what-not...Just a chance sometime later is all...


That knife got hijacked a long time ago by a former member who turned
out to be a thief!  There was a 2nd one with amended rules, but that one seems to have stopped as well! :Cool2:

----------


## WillDeerborn

Oh well Like I said it ain't no biggie to me...Some dudes just ain't worth a ****...Although they (Least the 1 in the pic ) looked like a rather tempting piece of hardware... I honestly can't blame him even though the only things more worthless than thieves are Sex criminals and woman beaters and narcs...Oh well Se La Vie

----------


## crashdive123

The second one is still alive.  The list of recipients was finalized before it started making the rounds.  Of course, it was Beo that started it, so he can change the rules anytime he wants.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Yes it is, I have it. Tested it in different Florida locations, an took it with me to Colorado during my 2 weeks in December. I checked with my guy who was going to try to attach the much larger pouch to the smaller sheath, which was being held together by tape, it didn't hold up well, constantly coming off. So He told me to find 1 or two smaller ones that would work. I think I've found them an he will give them a try in the next couple of weeks. If they work, I'll be shipping it out when he's done. I have the list, and then I'll do the review and post the results.

----------


## WillDeerborn

How are these pass around knives goin'? I came in late on the threads and was told one of 'em got stolen...I hope things pick up soon. Hit me back.

----------


## crashdive123

There's one still in action, and the other one will haunt the little SOB that took it for the rest of his life....or until Rick gets bored.

----------


## tonester

hey willdeerborn your avatar is awesome! love the dark tower series, right now im collecting the comic books.

----------


## Rick

I never get bored, Crash. You know that.

----------


## Survival Guy 10

I think that any blade longer than 8" is a waste i have a Marine core edition Ka Bar and it is a great all around knife  [skinning,machate,Ax,etc.]

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Testing the second pass around knife now and it is appreciated! I will be sending it to Catfish101 next......

----------


## Rick

> I think that any blade longer than 8" is a waste


You probably wouldn't feel that way if you were shoulder deep in the jungle and had a machete. Proper tool for the job and all.......

----------


## canid

or neck deep in zombies.

----------


## Rick

We've been through this before. Cricket bat or shovel. Forget the blades.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> We've been through this before. Cricket bat or shovel. Forget the blades.


Actually, I'd take an actual katana.  Can't bite you if it doesn't have a head.   :Innocent:

----------


## flandersander

Everybody seems to be forgetting the sawed off shotgun. Can't bite you if its spread  across the room...

----------

